# I Got My Guitars Out...



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

My kit all needs insuring so I took it all out, wiped it all the gig crust off them and took some pics so I had some records of current stuff and condition.

A bit samey and some of the pics are better than others, but it's amazing what you can do with a half decent flash and a wide angle lens:

I'm not much of a photographer (I'm a guitarist!) but it's a bit of pron for the guitarists on the board.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johna_le3/col...57605538061457/


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that strat looks nicely aged john....the pick-ups look that nice creamy colour.....and that stingray looks the nuts....what amp do you run your strat thru? they sound sweet thru a nice boogie :tongue2:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Shawn if I had the money for a Boogie....!

I have a Laney LC30-II 112 and a 112 extension - sounds good - like an AC30 without the fires :lol: but the speaker in the combo could do with upgrading.

The pickups are a cheat, I replaced the standard set with a prewired, mint green pickguard with "aged plastic parts" from www.axesrus.com - they were only about 40 quid or so, but a massive difference in tone. It's a really nice guitar now.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Always good to see another GS1, probably my favourite guitar at the mo. The neck is just so good, wide, flat and very fast. Plus I love the simplicity of the thing, only two knobs to fart around with, prefect for a simpleton like me :blink:.

Thanks for posting John :thumbsup:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

johnbrigade said:


> Shawn if I had the money for a Boogie....!
> 
> I have a Laney LC30-II 112 and a 112 extension - sounds good - like an AC30 without the fires :lol: but the speaker in the combo could do with upgrading.
> 
> The pickups are a cheat, I replaced the standard set with a prewired, mint green pickguard with "aged plastic parts" from www.axesrus.com - they were only about 40 quid or so, but a massive difference in tone. It's a really nice guitar now.


Does it go to 11? :huh: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

worst thing i did was getting rid of my boggie f30  but it was too loud for home use....i used to be able to get some wonderful gilmourish/knobfler tones from that....but it needed to be cranked up.......i got rid.....and then discovered the marshall power soak  what a bummer.

i used to get it to the point before it would break up and get a bit dirty.......wonderful piece of kit. i sold it to a mate of mine, and he's been gigging with it for the last 3 years with no problem at all


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Gary, that GS-1 is probably one of the best guitars I've ever had - I took it in a trade with a view to selling it, but I couldn't part with it. Plus my dad has asked for first refusal and I'd have to give him a discount :lol:

Shawn, have you seen these - http://www.mesaboogie.com/Product_Info/Express/Express.htm

I don't know if this is a new thing for Mesa, but they've got power scaling so you can switch between 25/50w and 5w. Â£1200 thought, I reckon I could probably get a watch for that!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just been looking at there website.....there as cool as.....how about the stilleto? speedie money tho :lol:

i play everything thru a port (line six) straight onto the pc....ive got cubase as well, which is awesome......and is perfect for home use.....but in a live situation it is lacking any sort of warmth, and sounds a little brittle........

the great thing about using line 6 is the amount of patches that you can get for it.......reeves gabrels are the nuts....


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I want a guitar port just for home practice more than anything. That way I should be able to play along with a pair of headphones in near silence.

If I was going to get a Boogie, I'd consider a Rect-O-Verb - if I had the money of course! The new Line 6/Bogner valve amp is very good although I had a Variax last year which I couldn't really get on with.



blackandgolduk said:


> Does it go to 11? :huh: :lol:


12! Actually I think some of the Fender amps go to 12.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Never played through a Mesa so I'm not qualified to comment. However if you're like me and love those old school warm valve tones and simplicity, I'd recommend this.

http://members.aol.com/bluetoneamps/PRO30M.html

Really hard to believe it's solid state and it's light and great for bedroom plonking and smaller gigs.

No reverb, and all the tone is controlled through you volume control and tone controls on your guitar (no **** Sherlock ).

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks very interesting - I'd be interested to hear how they model valve characteristics especially.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

It's modeled on a 50W EL34 driven into a 4 X G12 cabinet. I've no idea how they've done it but it's bloody good. A lot say it actually sounds better!

There's no hiding behind effects pedals or amp effects, if you're having an off day you'll certainly now about it. Makes you a lot better for it though imho.

Here's the user reviews from Harmony Central

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews...ne/PRO+30M/10/1

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Guitars johnbrigade. Have always like Les Paul's.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Added my latest acquisition - Martin HD28-V.

http://flickr.com/photos/johna_le3/sets/72157605773073832/


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> Added my latest acquisition - Martin HD28-V.
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/johna_le3/sets/72157605773073832/


nice one john.....i bet that sounds cool


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds brilliant, I'm really pleased with it. I know a lot of people say that with stuff like Martin, Taylor, Gibson a big chunk of the money goes on the name, but I played a dozen guitars the day I chose one and it was head and shoulders above everything else.

Missed an LP Deluxe for Â£625 earlier yesterday. Flippin' ebay!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably not too well known on the far side of the world, but here in Oz we're very proud of our home-grown "Maton" guitars and they tend to be the first choice for a lot of top Aussie guitarists (which I'm definitely not....). Mine's an EM325C acoustic/electric and when I feel like making a bit of noise, it plugs into my Marshall AS50D. Any other blues players out there in forum-land?

Some photo's of my baby:


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm liking the martin very much my favourite guitar is a 00018 from the 40's lots of repairs but sounds great!


----------

